# My Skoda Fabia vRS TSi



## SC16v (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I've had my Fabia for about 2 months now and still loving every second of it :car: . A couple of weeks back I attended GTI International 11' so did a little prep to make it look it's best  no before shots I'm afraid .

Routine :

Wheels off and cleaned inside and out with Mark V Very Cherry Shampoo, dried with MF
Arches cleaned with Klenzol APC
2BM with Mark V Very Cherry Shampoo
Hand dried her with Dodo Juice MF Towel
Went over her with Demon Shine
Did the windows with Turtle Wax Clear Vue 
Wiped over the wheels with Demon Shine
Dressed the tyres with Mark V California Dressing
Went over her with Dodo Juice Red Mist
Hoovered the inside

Pictures :


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

great looking car, any interior shots?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job matey, looks very clean.


----------



## SC16v (Aug 7, 2010)

killash said:


> great looking car, any interior shots?


None from this clean but have got some from a previous one


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

SC16v said:


> None from this clean but have got some from a previous one


Nice, kinda reminds me of my golf mk6 looks like a nice place to sit :thumb: bet it's a hoot to drive too!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice work dude, looks very much like mine.


----------



## SC16v (Aug 7, 2010)

killash said:


> Nice, kinda reminds me of my golf mk6 looks like a nice place to sit :thumb: bet it's a hoot to drive too!


It's really nice, a few reviews called it dull but I think it's spot on. Yeah just a bit, 180bhp when you want it to be fast but can also return brilliant MPG (40MPG+). At GTI Inters it ran :

0-60 : 6.58
1/4 : 15.086


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

sweet, mind if I ask how much?


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Seem these about, actually quite like them.


----------



## SC16v (Aug 7, 2010)

killash said:


> sweet, mind if I ask how much?


Not at all, I got it during the VAT FREE period (now it's changed to 5% VAT) and paid a tad over £14K brand new delivered in just over 2 weeks (was at port).


----------



## fnmrst (Mar 7, 2011)

nice cars i do like the fabia's ive had a drive of the old tdi and that went really well , ive also had a drive of the mk6 golf tsi 160 and thought that went really well for a 1.4 engine i bet that is a little rocket , on the new model do they still do the tdi engine or is it just the tsi engine now ???


----------



## SC16v (Aug 7, 2010)

fnmrst said:


> nice cars i do like the fabia's ive had a drive of the old tdi and that went really well , ive also had a drive of the mk6 golf tsi 160 and thought that went really well for a 1.4 engine i bet that is a little rocket , on the new model do they still do the tdi engine or is it just the tsi engine now ???


The new vRS hatch and estates only come with the petrol 1.4TSi engine now


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

wow, amazing fabia...looks great in this blue color&white combo


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

lovely looking motor you got there mate and the colour is stunning only thing that bothers me about these cars is they seem to sit really high or look really high but overall CRACKING


----------



## fnmrst (Mar 7, 2011)

SC16v said:


> The new vRS hatch and estates only come with the petrol 1.4TSi engine now


ah thats a shame i used to love the old tdi powered ones ,bet its a nice drive tho after all its a vw underneath which is no bad thing


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

fnmrst said:


> ah thats a shame i used to love the old tdi powered ones ,bet its a nice drive tho after all its a vw underneath which is no bad thing


My TDi powered one is a cracker, 184bhp and 290ft/lbs at the wheels coupled with 60mpg on a motorway trip; can't fault it :thumb:

Wish mine looked like this though :argie:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

slight off topic hope the op dont mind this is my baby


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

I also wish Skoda would've given me an arm rest!!!!!


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

SC16v said:


> Not at all, I got it during the VAT FREE period (now it's changed to 5% VAT) and paid a tad over £14K brand new delivered in just over 2 weeks (was at port).


You did good!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice! :thumb: How long do the alloys keep white though  The blue/white combo is best though imo on the vrs, looks fantastic mate!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking.

Really nice mate - Didn't realise they had so much power


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice looking car. Just don't like the fact it looks like it's on stilts.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very,very nice...


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice work and photos. Just wish Skoda would make these lower as standard.


----------



## SC16v (Aug 7, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> Very nice! :thumb: How long do the alloys keep white though  The blue/white combo is best though imo on the vrs, looks fantastic mate!


Thanks mate, they are dirty after 1 journey so have to keep on top of cleaning them!



ryand said:


> Very nice work and photos. Just wish Skoda would make these lower as standard.





s3 rav said:


> Nice looking car. Just don't like the fact it looks like it's on stilts.


I know what you mean, I was looking into suspension options


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow everyone is buying Skoda's these days lol, Best colour too 

Needs lowered big time though.

Lovely finish buddy.


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

They look very nice! I was undecided when I very first saw them, but love them now!

I was looking at getting one before I bought my car!

Good work on the clean!


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning mate - my favourite Skoda colour! :thumb:


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

:argie:That sir is simply stunning:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice looking car and great job


----------



## SC16v (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys, makes the hours cleaning her well worth it


----------



## SC16v (Aug 7, 2010)

Just a few updated pictures from Sundays BIG clean, still comes up like new


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

that's a nice motor.


----------



## Tal (May 4, 2011)

Looks very clean...

I did have a think about one before I bought the Roco a very cheap car for what you get I could of got one for just over 12k ...

But just couldn't get on with the looks and agricultural interior..

Like I say for the price very good value .. ended up spending twice as much on my Scirocco ...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic, the quality of the interior looks red hot too! :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I really like these but wish they would make it with a manual box.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great looking car and love the white rims..


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi bud first of all nice clean and a nice vrs I am hoping to collect my one this week I got the fabia vrs s2000 limited edition one. The thing I want to know do you use or can use blubbery wheel cleaner on the white alloys. And what best products to use on them. I also would like o know best best product to protect the stickers on the car. Any help would be great thanks


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Loving the blue and white :thumb: That blue is gorgeous


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking very nice that matey.


----------

